
Zenefits Co-Founder Sold Stock Months Before Scandal - jdkanani
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-co-founder-sold-stock-months-before-scandal?utm_term=.ytkWxqokvb#.wxwM4X2kPN
======
xiaoma
I never would have believed it a few years ago, but Buzzfeed has become a
force in investigative journalism.

------
zsgoldberg
Is it too much to ask that the article go into some detail about why this
should bother me as a Zenefits employee? How does this compare to other
founders? Would this be a disturbing sign to investors? What is the point of
the headline if none of this is going to be discussed?

~~~
toomuchtodo
It insinuates fraud took place.

~~~
zsgoldberg
does it?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Did Conrad know he was breaking the law ("macro", perjurying one's self to
insurance regulators, etc) when he sold his stock to someone? Did he disclose
this material information?

All signs point to yes for the first question, and no to the second. As a
Zenefits employee, it probably doesn't matter much to you. It does matter to
whomever bought his stock.

------
sportanova
Awesome for him!

